# Mi primer aporte: Santa Rosa de Quives



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Quives...bonito fui una vez hace time, pero esta igualito......esta muy bonito....y el cuy esta deliciosooo


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Gracias por las fotos, no conocia Quives y pense que el santuario seria mas grande. El valle esta simpatico, aunque esas fotos del cuy... hno:


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Felicidades Canelita buen trabajo.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Buen thread...me acuerdo de haber ido a Quives en una excursion con el cole hace tiempo....En terminos generales no me gusto mucho...es que estaba un poco descuidado todo (Por ejemplo, el pozo lleno de basura) pero bueno, espero que todo eso haya mejorado o que mejore pronto. Saludos!!!

p.d: eso del cuy....o sea, es rico, pero eso de que lo sirvan incluso con las patas ahi sobresaliendo del plato...no pueden hacer filetes o algo?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

No conocía el lugar, se ve bastante rústico y relajante.. gracias por las fotos y felicidades por este tu primer thread.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Sí, a nosotros también nos chocó...*

...pero fue excusa para tomarle una foto. Es que el lugar al que fuimos era un lugar pequeño, todo casi como hecho en casa, incluso los cuyes los crían ellos mismos. Uno de mis familiares vio al cuy siendo escogido para ser preparado. Perdónenme por los detalles, pero al final uno se los come igual. 
Estamos acostumbrados--bueno, creo que casi todos--a ver un lechón entero recién horneado, o los patos asados colgando en el barrio chino, por ejemplo; pero al ver a otro animal así, nos da un poco de espanto.



PeR.uP said:


> Buen thread...me acuerdo de haber ido a Quives en una excursion con el cole hace tiempo....En terminos generales no me gusto mucho...es que estaba un poco descuidado todo (Por ejemplo, el pozo lleno de basura) pero bueno, espero que todo eso haya mejorado o que mejore pronto. Saludos!!!
> 
> p.d: eso del cuy....o sea, es rico, pero eso de que lo sirvan incluso con las patas ahi sobresaliendo del plato...no pueden hacer filetes o algo?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Gracias de nuevo por sus comentarios*

Espero que se den un tiempito para visitar lugares como éste, las personas que trabajan en los alrededores les agradecerán la visita. Y sí, es un lugar lindo para escaparse del 'mundanal ruido'...ya los veía relajándose mucho con las tomas...¡hasta que vieron al pobre cuy! Bueno, fue para que no se me duerman.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Que rico el Cuy...


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Se ve un sitio tranquilo, para pasar unos dias sin ruido esta bien, y la basura del pozo es una pena la verdad, y ese cuy pinta bien :lol: 
salu2


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

Abajo de esa Santa Rosa de Quives hay un hotel con piscina, restaurante, y otras cosas para diversion, tambien se puede hacer camping. MI TIA ES DUENA DE ESE LUGAR., pero ella no tiene nada que ver con Santa Rosa por que ella no es Cristiana. Pero el local ese se llama Santa Rosa tambien.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*A ver si nos hace un descuento *

Estoy segura que lo vi, de hecho había varios lugares para hospedarse, o simplemente pasar el día, un par de ellos tenía piscina, recuerdo. Lo de Santa Rosa trasciende el aspecto religioso, ya se ha hecho parte del ícono simbólico-patrio y cultural, por eso está hasta plasmada en la moneda nacional... ¡Saludos!



PERUVIANMETALMUSIC said:


> Abajo de esa Santa Rosa de Quives hay un hotel con piscina, restaurante, y otras cosas para diversion, tambien se puede hacer camping. MI TIA ES DUENA DE ESE LUGAR., pero ella no tiene nada que ver con Santa Rosa por que ella no es Cristiana. Pero el local ese se llama Santa Rosa tambien.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Y si vas a Santa Rosa de Quives...*

La verdad creo que de muy niñito fuí allá en un paseo familiar..pero no recuerdo nada... el lugar está para hacerlo favorito como "evasión de fín de semana" para todos los limeños,en especial en la época de invierno... precioso lugar,además de ser un lugar especial para todos los que veneramos a Santa Rosa de Lima !!!!... Excelente thread Canelita...ya veo que en materia de "hagiografía" nos entendemos mucho.... 
Acá les paso una fotos del maravilloso Country Club de Santa Rosa de Quives,que representa una excelente opción para alojarse allí,mientras se disfruta del pueblo y del santuario a Santa Rosa...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Interior del Country Club de Santa Rosa de Quives*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bellas imágenes; buen primer aporte, Canelita. Siempre quise ir a ese lugar.
Recuerdo cuando estaba en primer año de la universidad y los 9 buses rojos que llevaban a todos los cachimbos en su camino a Canta y Obrajillo pasaron por el lugar. En fin, estando tan cerca, está muy bien para pasar un fin de semana.


----------

